# Southwestern Mo.



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

So far ....just finding shrooms on or near Sycamore...and that's it....nuthin else......I am a bit perplexed .....but happy to have a couple frying pans worth


----------



## cstoddard (Apr 9, 2016)

Here in the Fair Grove area seeing some. Still very dry. So dry, they are having a hard time pushing up through the leaf/litter. Hopefully, we will get some rain.


----------



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

still finding quite a few around sycamore ..with buck-brush and wild rose (sticker bush)....gotta climb in the thicket and stand and stare to find em...lol


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, you guys! My name is Karrin and my partner and I have started a Youtube channel that is geared toward getting regular people out into the wilderness and foraging for wild mushrooms and wild plants. Our first two videos focus on morels. We don't like to be secretive, and are super friendly. We are looking for a community online, specifically Youtube, to share our adventures and knowledge with. We are also open to feedback and suggestions for future videos. If you wish to reply to the video, please do so on my youtube channel, otherwise I might not see it here. 

If you're from MN, we'll even give you an exact location where you can find morels if you're just starting out. We also hope to host forays in the spring and summer. So check out our videos and don't forget to subscribe, like and share! Thanks, and we look forward to getting to know you!! 
The link to our youtube channel: https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------

